# GHRP-2/CJC-1295 Without Dac   (Blood Test)



## SuperLift (Nov 17, 2013)

Just received my first order through ElitePeptides.com at the end of last week and have started my research! Blood work to follow!   So far so good.  

I am pinning 200mcg GHRP-2 and 100mcg CJC-1295 no Dac 3-4x a day. 
  Wake up, pre workout, post workout, before bed.  I will be following this protocol up until my blood test. 

Started friday post workout/before bed and i will say this, Friday and Saturday night I slept like a baby. (Unusal for me because I usually wake up at least 2x night).

I will be getting my Growth Hormone Serum level tested on Tuesday to see how much the peptides are really helping.  With the effect they have had on me so far with sleep quality I'm expecting some pretty impressive results. Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 17, 2013)

Cant say I have seen this done before... kuhl


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 18, 2013)

I just recently read about people doing it and wanted to give it a shot for myself.  To be more specific on the doses I'll be doing 200mcg GHRP-2 and 200mcg cjc-1295.  I have been using it since Friday and I will be getting the test done tomorrow. Will pin approximately 1hr prior to blood draw.  Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 19, 2013)

SuperLift, I'm glad you are doing this. We have had others do the same from other boards. I think you will be pleased with the results as they were .  Be sure to post a pic of the labs for others to see!  

DieselJimmy, yes there are several different methods people use to test the legitimacy.  GH Serum should be elevated significantly!


----------



## colochine (Nov 19, 2013)

SuperLift said:


> I just recently read about people doing it and wanted to give it a shot for myself.  To be more specific on the doses I'll be doing 200mcg GHRP-2 and 200mcg cjc-1295.  I have been using it since Friday and I will be getting the test done tomorrow. Will pin approximately 1hr prior to blood draw.  Will keep everyone posted!



200mcg ED?


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 19, 2013)

Morning
200mcg GHRP-6
200mcg CJC-1295 no Dac 

Afternoon
200mcg GHRP-6
200mcg CJC-1295 no Dac 

Before Bed
200mcg GHRP-6
200mcg CJC-1295 no Dac


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 20, 2013)

Blood drawn the other day. Stand by for results!  I'm expecting to see some impressive results with the way my sleep has improved.  First time running GHRP-2/CJC-1295


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm running GHRP-2, NOT 6.  Don't know why I said GHRP 6 in the above post.


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 21, 2013)

Holy shit!!  I just got test back- 30!!!


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't freakin believe it.  Elitepeptides.com - WOW. Thank you!


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## colochine (Nov 21, 2013)

SuperLift said:


>



My god those numbers are sky high!


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 21, 2013)

Right?! I was freaking out lol


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 21, 2013)

I can not believe you expected anything less


----------



## colochine (Nov 21, 2013)

SuperLift said:


> Right?! I was freaking out lol



How long are you going to run it? How long did you wait after pinning for the blood draw and were you fasted?


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 21, 2013)

So set time frame. Plan on running it for at least several months. It's so affordable unlike growth.  I pinned 45 mins before blood draw.   I couldn't go completely fasted, to hungry!!  I had 2 scoops of whey right when I woke up. About an hr before draw.


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 22, 2013)

Just to make it easier for everyone and give an even LOWER price, we have coupled GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 no Dac together with an additional discount!

*COMBO* GHRP-6 & CJC-1295 (mod-Grf) - Elite Peptides


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2013)

wow..... that is an impressive result.


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you JD


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 3, 2013)

SuperLift said:


> Morning
> 200mcg GHRP-6
> 200mcg CJC-1295 no Dac
> 
> ...


that seems like a lot of pinning , how  many IU's is 200mcg?


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 4, 2013)

3 shots a day, its not bad since its subq.  Can't even feel those lol.    And the IUs depends on how much you reconstitute it with.  I mixed it to where its ghrp 10iu = 200mcg and cjc 20iu = 200mcg


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 4, 2013)

I just added in some IGF-1 LR3 from elite as well.  Will keep everyone updated.  It's only day 2 so nothing crazy yet lol.   I will say that I am getting noticeably leaner on the ghrp/cjc stack.  Just so everyone knows im around 230 lbs.  BF 8%


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 10, 2013)

Little update for everyone.. Sitting at a solid 233 now. Vascular and hard as ever. I'm loving this IGF!!


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 16, 2013)

Solid 236, size is coming on quickly. Strength is through the roof and I'm always "pumped" and vascular.


----------



## tokijava (Dec 17, 2013)

SuperLift said:


> Solid 236, size is coming on quickly. Strength is through the roof and I'm always "pumped" and vascular.



Good to hear that you are enjoying the product. what dosage are you taking for IGF LR3? 
Also are you adding 3 compounds into the same syringe?


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm doing 50mcg of igf-1/day.  I mix the GHRP/cjc in the same syringe. I usually take the igf-1 immediately post workout by itself. If i take it in the morning then I mix it all together in the same syringe.


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 29, 2013)

Just finished out the igf-1 lr3, but I'm continuing the GHRP/cjc no Dac.  I am up to 243 lbs dry weight now! This stuff is crazy!  I'm going to wait about 2-3 weeks and then research with 2 more bottles of Igf-1 lr3 around the same dose or possibly a tad higher!  I switched the GHRP-6 to GHRP-2 just for the sake of changing. Don't really need the added appetite because I'm already starving all day long as it is. Thank you Elite Peptides!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 2, 2014)

Impressive results. This is the first blood test I have seen posted with peps... thanks.


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks man! Still going strong .   Actually coming off the anabolics for a little while since I've been on for some time now.  Definitely going to keep the peptides steady during pct, off cycle, and on into the next cycle.


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 14, 2014)

i bet if you took it 20mg pre blood draw it would of been in the low 50's.  1hr post is kinda late for this type of pulse......but none the less, good numbers.


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 7, 2014)

Any carpal tunnel symptoms while using GHRP-2?


----------



## Christsean (Feb 7, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Holy shit!!  I just got test back- 30!!!



Amazing brother! And that was with your standard dose? Good hgh would be lucky to get a 30 using 10ius. Powerful stuff! 

I'm running a log with CJC no DAC and GHRP-6 with great results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soujerz (Feb 8, 2014)

Christsean said:


> Amazing brother! And that was with your standard dose? Good hgh would be lucky to get a 30 using 10ius. Powerful stuff!
> 
> I'm running a log with CJC no DAC and GHRP-6 with great results.
> 
> ...




But the HGH would last significantly longer than the PULSE of GH you get from peptides, Still a very high number and definitely much more cost effective and reliable than UGL HGH, Which is hit or miss, underdosed also.   NOW IF you can get PHARMA grade HGH its a whole new story 4 i.u. is like 10 i.u. of UGL HGH


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 7, 2015)

Think it may be time for that IGF-1 test


----------

